# Fun with glass.



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

7 mm steel, about 120 ft. I love breaking plates! http://youtu.be/CwlxYTl-Jes
Thanks for watching.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Love it! I had a dump down the block ( then it evolved into a landfill) from me. I used to go down there with a pockets filled with marbles and spend the whole day breaking bottles ( of which there were thousands of ). I'd hang them on bushes,put them on top of each other and best one of all is when I found a nice size puddle. I would float the bottles and then blast them and try to sink them-So much fun! If you're gonna make the ECST this year,we have a designated breakable section. Bring your old glasses,dishes and any other thing you might want to break with a slingshot! Nice shooting BTW!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

YAY..Cool on the plate breakage..Got to love it..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Flatband said:


> Love it! I had a dump down the block ( then it evolved into a landfill) from me. I used to go down there with a pockets filled with marbles and spend the whole day breaking bottles ( of which there were thousands of ). I'd hang them on bushes,put them on top of each other and best one of all is when I found a nice size puddle. I would float the bottles and then blast them and try to sink them-So much fun! If you're gonna make the ECST this year,we have a designated breakable section. Bring your old glasses,dishes and any other thing you might want to break with a slingshot! Nice shooting BTW!


Thanks an will do Gary. I'm sure I can bring a bunch.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Hahaha. Looks like that is now your shooting deck! Nice shot dude! 
SF


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

SmilingFury said:


> Hahaha. Looks like that is now your shooting deck! Nice shot dude!
> SF


never use it otherwize. It's fun to just launch off the back and not care where it goes


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice shooting at that distance! I am surprised that small ammo had enough umph left to break the plate at that range. :wave:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Charles said:


> Very nice shooting at that distance! I am surprised that small ammo had enough umph left to break the plate at that range. :wave:
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Hi Charles. 
With 2040s it's a stretch. But for this I put on looped 1842s at 6 inch active. I have a tone of this small ammo I receved on a deal from eBay. I normally shoot 9.5 mil steel so I figured I would have fun with the small ones. thanks for the nice comment


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

The best part of the video was the reaction when the plate broke. That's the reaction of someone having a great time.

Great shooting!

Todd


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> The best part of the video was the reaction when the plate broke. That's the reaction of someone having a great time.
> 
> Great shooting!
> 
> Todd


Your right Todd! It's a blast as you know  takes a lot of stress off.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting SSslinger! Awesome range.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go SS like seeing you having fun!


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Wow. Gotta love destruction fun right!


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Man looks like fun. Gota dig out some old plates.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Love long distance.  Beauty of a shot man!!!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

ha ha cool

cheers


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

There is somthing about long distance shooting that's has a thrill to it. I have the back cut enough to get about 180 ft shoots. I can cut back more yet though  I'll never be like Torsten, but it's fun to try. Thanks for all the nice comments.


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Looks like fun!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

That looks so cool and a lot of fun.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

New target test. First shot  sounds good i think. i will be making a nice outdoor catch box this summer. but the sheet will do for now. thanks for looking


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Having the camera by the target facing you would make a more dramatic shot. Seeing and hearing it come in and strike the target. Ya know what I mean?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

treefork said:


> Having the camera by the target facing you would make a more dramatic shot. Seeing and hearing it come in and strike the target. Ya know what I mean?


I hear ya. I will do that today if it stops raining. I'll have to just shoot and record. I'll post it


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> There is somthing about long distance shooting that's has a thrill to it. I have the back cut enough to get about 180 ft shoots. I can cut back more yet though  I'll never be like Torsten, but it's fun to try. Thanks for all the nice comments.


Yeah i love shooting at distance too so i know what you mean. Was out shooting at a 45 gal barrel yesterday @ 120 feet. Fun waiting after you shoot to here the plink. Ok so thats about as smaIl as i can hit reliably at that distance. I can get lucky on smaller stuff but not consistant.

You are shooting pretty good to hit that small target at that distance. Right on.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Great shooting dude! you have to love that "ting!" when you hit it from so far away. thanks for sharing the vid! :shocked:

Be well,

SF


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Diffrent weight ammo shooting. I'm around 50 feet from the aluminun plate.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Not bad, not bad at all!!!

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I like the metallic target. Looks about the size of a can. I love to set up you got going on your property. Lots of room. We're going to do the annual SSslinger shoot in your yard. lol


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

treefork said:


> I like the metallic target. Looks about the size of a can. I love to set up you got going on your property. Lots of room. We're going to do the annual SSslinger shoot in your yard. lol


Let's do it!


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 10, 2014)

Cool! You can't go wrong with that shattering noise.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Ok I really like breaking glass.  Here is a shot around 150 foot, Maybe better. I'll measure another time. 3/8 steel 9.5 mm fun stuff!!!!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Very nice shooting, i like the sound of the different targets, i like to shoot on glass too but have nowhere the place for this,

If you hear a pling, twack, klirr and bumm you know there is S.S.sLinGeR's house  , have fun and happy shooting !!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good video. Good shot!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Great video, looks like a ton of fun. I like how a few shots before , one hits the edge of the table and flies straight up and lands on top of the table next to the bottle. Thanks for posting these SS.

Be well,
SF


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Last one for the day for me. All diffrent size ammo and A ton of fun! Sorry for the long video. Martini glass vs 3/8. Dist aprox 170 foot. The second shooting that was closer was from farther than 60 feet but do not know exactly. I really do not care about the distance. It's just fun. The 2040 were not really cutting it. There are a lot of twigs and branches in the way but I'm cutting them with the bearings as I go. There max distance is about 150 with 3/8 steel. I'm going to use 1842 at a 6 inch active next shooting session. That should push it to 180 foot. I moved up to finnish off the glass because i was running low on ammo. thanks for watching


----------

